# Kiwi's Bunny Blog



## KiwisMom (Aug 16, 2011)

Monday, August 15, 2011..... Picked out our bunny today. She is a Fuzzy Lop and her name will be Kiwi. She won't be ready to come home until Friday, so we are anxiously waiting on her arrival. Her cage is all set up with her water bottle, food dish, Timothy Hay holder, litter box and Grass Mat. Going shopping again tomorrow to find some more goodies for her.


----------



## redjess (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw she is adorable! Congrats on your new bunny!


----------



## gemgnir (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree! She is super cute! I can't wait to see some photos when she finally comes home!


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 17, 2011)

Talked to the breeder today..... found out that Kiwi's birthday is June 17th. She'll be a little over 8 weeks old when we pick her up on Friday. I can't wait! Picked up a few more goodies for her today..... A nest and nibble bed made from timothy hay, a chew mobile with a bell, a fuzzy pad for her carrier, a fuzzy bed, a few nutty stick balls, and Oat Hay. YES... she's spoiled already! Since I'm new to bunnies, I did find out her official color is Tort. Will also be putting down a deposit on a Lionhead bunny who will hopefully be her buddy in the future if the breeding is successful!


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 19, 2011)

Day 1 with our bunny: Kiwi came home today! She is the sweetest think ever. She is 8 weeks old today and a little ball of fluff. She seems to like her new cage. She hopped around inside checking things out. She has been sitting in the little furry cat bed I put in there. Saw her eating some timothy hay and pellets. Haven't seen her using the water bottle yet so I'm considering putting a small bowl of water in there too. I'm sure the breeder had bottles in the cage, and I've probably missed her drinking, but I'm not taking any chances until I see her drinking. We only had her out of the cage briefly because we don't want her to stress out. The rest of the night she can realx and get use to her new surroundings. It's SO hard not having her out!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 20, 2011)

Congratulations! She looks beautiful.


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 20, 2011)

Had Kiwi out more today since she had a day to settle in to her new home. I don't want to stress her out too much, so I'm taking it easy with her. I noticed today that she now lets me reach in to pet her without running to the back of the cage. Had her out and about the room which she seemed to really enjoy. She hopped all over exploring and even came over to sniff us off and on too. Bought her a few more things today at Petsmart..... a harness and leash, a tunnel, some cute little bows for her, and some timothy hay cubes. She's so spoiled already. I just love to see her little nose moving and her fluffy little bunny tail. It just amazes me that something can be so cute! Here's alittle video of her, hopefully I did it right! [ame=http://youtu.be/DcZ4p0N3opc]http://youtu.be/DcZ4p0N3opc[/ame] I just LOVE to see her washing herself and I got an added treat when she stood up and looked around.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 21, 2011)

Sooooooo cute! I'd love to get another fuzzy. Is she easy to groom? When i first got mine he wouldn't let me pet him let along groom him. >.< Would always run away and the only time he would allow me to groom him was when he had his head buried in his food bowl lol. It got easier about a month afterwards, he'd just sit there when i was grooming him, at least for a few mins before he decided it was enough and hopped away. I remember the excitement when i got my first, and each one after that was just as exciting! ^.^


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, she is very easy to groom. Luckily for me, the breeder was awesome and must have been grooming her from an early age because she likes to be groomed. This is still her baby coat and her coat will be much shorter till she's grown.


----------



## Dustiechick (Aug 21, 2011)

Omigosh She is soooo adorable!


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 22, 2011)

Kiwi was modeling her new outdoor wear today. She a sweet little beauty with her pink and green harness vest with matching leash. It was a bit of a struggle to get it on her and should actually be a 2 person job with her being so small. I had to lay her on her back and put her in the trance and then buckle and velcro it. The velcro is also a pain with her fuzzy hair, but she's very fast and I won't take her outside without it.
She was on a binkie freenzy today, jumping all over. I find it so amusing.
I caught her laying down in the sun today.... but eyes were open.
She has just started to eat hay from my hand too!


----------



## EmmleMae (Aug 23, 2011)

She is SO adorable. I've never had a fuzzy rabbit! I love the little harness. It reminds me of the ones my younger sister had for her ferrets. The green and pink colors seem to match her name well, too. ^^ 

....I can't stress enough how cute your little Kiwi is.


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 23, 2011)

Today Kiwi is wearing the stylish Mohawk....... She's so adorable so could have no fur and still be cute.Boy is her fur flying.... she's blowing her baby coat and has lost a lot of her longer fur!
She had a bunch of free roam time in the room.I love to watch herhopping around.She now knows exactly where her cage is, and goes in and outwhen she wants too. She's still a little figidity, but I'm sure that it will take weeks for her to get use to her new surroundings, and us,not days.
The cats are getting along fine with her and she doesn't seem to mind them sniffing around her. Yoda is the only cat that really doesn't care for her, but Pebbles and Neko are especially interested in her.
She got her nails clipped for the first time today and it went fine. It's hard to find her nails with those furry feet. Holding her like a baby to get her in the trance is extremely helpful for nail clipping.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 24, 2011)

Way too cute! I mowhawk Houdini, my angora too. There's just something so funny about a punk bunny. 

The one up- one down ears are also super cute. It's like she wants the best of both worlds.

Where is Kulpmont? I'm in a Philly suburb. It's always exciting to find people from PA


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm in Central Pa. I'm about 2-3 hours away from Philly. In a very small town!


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 24, 2011)

Kiwi's is pretty in pink wearing her baby fur in pigtails today. Not too much baby fur left! 
Today she started playing with the ball in her cage. So cute! It's a small cat toy ball with the bell inside. She picks it up with her mouth and tosses it. So far, she's only done this in the cage. 

Tonight I'm making some cardboard houses for her to play in and also some beginners agility equipment. Bought some wooden dowels to make a jump tonight.


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 24, 2011)

she is so cute omg makes me wanna get my lionhead lop now!!! grrr


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 25, 2011)

Had a great day with Kiwi! Dressed her up and put on her harness to go to Granny's house. She just LOVED hopping around in the grass for the first time. She has had no problem adjusting to the harness. That's great news because now she will be able to go on loads of outings with us. She looks so cute when she hops. The leash is kind of like a bungee cord, so sometimes if she gets to far ahead of me and hops, it's like she's hopping in place. Too cute! 


Finished making a small adjustable hurdle jump for Kiwi. Just out of boxes and wooden dowels but it does the trick. She has no problem juming over it but you have to herd her over to it to get her to jump. Still want to figure out how to clicker train her but not quite sure how to go about it..... mainly because she can only have pellets and timothy hay until shes 6 months old, so how can I treat her for a reward?????

Heading to Lowes this weekend so I can buy a few power tools to make a few other things for her too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 28, 2011)

Not too much NEW going on with Kiwi. I snapped this picture the other day and I just LOVE LOVE LOVE it! She is still a little shy when you go to pick her up. I noticed she always tries to scurry and hop away, or hop to the back of the cage so I can't reach her. When she's out and about, she comes up to me, but if she thinks I'm going to try to grab her, she hops away. The weird thing is, she doesn't really mind being held. Last night she layed on me for an hour, just sitting pretty while I pet her. She seem to just not enjoy the picking up part. 

Her baby coat is nearly all gone now. She only has a little bit of the real long fur. I just love this bunny! She is the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 28, 2011)

Two videos of Kiwi :

[ame=http://youtu.be/DcZ4p0N3opc]http://youtu.be/DcZ4p0N3opc[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/YURJ2oOuHBc]http://youtu.be/YURJ2oOuHBc[/ame]


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 28, 2011)

[ame=http://youtu.be/AxqdcpDXy2Q]http://youtu.be/AxqdcpDXy2Q[/ame]


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 28, 2011)

Well today Kiwi's 2 ears are both down. Wonder if they will stay that way this time. I know a few days ago this happened and then the one popped back up again. It's almost hard getting use to having them both down. The one up, one down look was awfully cute!



She's still not liking being picked up. Whenever I reach for her she takes off. I guess she still needs time to get use to the change. 



I made her 2 cardboard house to play in.... but so far she has no interest in going in them. She did sniff the one though.



I bought her a cute little neck bandana the other day at a fair.... hoping to get some pictures of her with it on either today or tomorrow.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Aug 28, 2011)

So cute! Can't wait to see more pics!

Jj


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 30, 2011)

Accomplished a lot today. Got a bit of a bunny run built off Kiwi's cage today. So now, now only does she her cage to be in, but she can hop out for more exercise room. I think for now I'll only leave the run open while I'm home, to see how it goes, while I can check on her. She seemed to LOVE it. She was like a new bunny today when we had her out and about in the room. She was hopping in and out of the cage. She was eating pellets out of the bowl in the run area. She was eating hay out of the run area. She was hopping all over the room. She was approaching me and Alex, leaning on us, sniffing us. She wasn't running away when we reached out to her. She was going down the tunnel, over and over. AND, she was even snuggling with my cat Neko.


I'm so excited about her actions today. It's the first I've seen her where she looks like she was more relaxed.


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 31, 2011)

So first, a picture of Kiwi from today... she's 10 weeks old today.




This is the indoor bunny run area I added to her cage... so now she had more room to play.

Third.... I began clicker training Kiwi today to sit up. Using a bit of Papaya for treats. Going great for the first day 

[ame=http://youtu.be/AVoKpaxMeSM]http://youtu.be/AVoKpaxMeSM[/ame]

Lastly..... 
[size=[size=4]Found out the news on the uncoming Lionhead bunny I'll be getting. The 2 females that were bred are due on September 7 and September 13. I know the breeder is keeping one sable point doe, so hopefully there will be one more doe for us out of either of the litters! Fingers crossed![/size]][/size]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Great pictures and the run looks great! Kiwi is one adorable bun.


----------



## KiwisMom (Sep 4, 2011)

http://apps.facebook.com/supremepetfoods/clickThrough/46345

Kiwi has entered a Cute Bunny contest and would appreciate any votes thanks


----------

